# What Fuel do you use..



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

OK,

Petrol heads alike, all say to use V power or Ultimate etc

What do you really use?

Do you use it all the time?
Some of the time? 
Is BP or Shell normal fuel better than say Morrison's normal fuel?

What are your thoughts?

Is there anything with proof and pictures that show cars running premium stuff stay less coked up than those running cheap fuel?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tesco momentum on every fill up

Don't like bp and shell is always way more expensive


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

I used to try and only use BP/Esso/Shell/ and then crept in was the crappy big shop fuel price drops,so i started to use them also and then did get some issues with the car/van/generator,so stopped using them a while back and religiously only use the big proper stations again even though it causes me some hassle (( forgot to add,i use petrol/diesel and use the reg and the premium stuff on and off to ))


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

For the last 3 cars and 9 years i've used Shell Nitro+ (V-power and Optimax when they were sold) or Tesco momentum exclusively, nothing else, ever...unless emergency


Corolla TSport book said to use high octane fuel.
Imprezas do respond better to good fuel, it was mapped for v-power and whenever serviced it showed ignition timing fully advanced, a sign good fuel is being used.
New car - I'm sure it advises 98ron as well....in any case it's small potatoes.

V-power (Don't know about Nitro+) has a reputation for going off. Especially in garages that don't go through a lot of it, or if cars are stored over winter. My corolla definitely responded better to high octane fuel, Esso super was ok too...although it did not seem to like the BP super.


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

BP Ultimate all the time , won't put anything else in 

My car just seems to fly with the ultimate fuel against the regular , I have no data or scientific back up , But that's just the way it feels


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

In my own car. Always shell v power.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

esso or shell


----------



## ioClean (May 16, 2014)

BP Ultimate for me.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Steve said:


> esso or shell


Standard or their premium stuff?


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Surprised at the Tesco Momentum comments, couple of you using that.

I've never heard of it.

Due to living in Cornwall the closest petrol station attached to a Tesco is a good 35 minute drive in the wrong direction for us.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

asonda said:


> Standard or their premium stuff?


Both. I find the esso supreme runs better than the v power.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Curious as to what types of cars people have that run them on Super that won't be benefitting really?


I use Momentum or V-Power, My Megane is mapped for 98ron+ fuel though and runs like **** on normal stuff as it pulls the timing back to save any damage.
BP Ultimate is ****e.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Where I live in my town, we have a Texaco (no premium fuel), Morrissons (No premium fuel) and a BP, the next nearest fuel station is a Shell but that's 10 miles away. so 20 mile trip just to fuel up!

BP Ultimate that crap?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Shell VPower in the 911, CLK and DB9 (when it's working lol) as they all seem to respond better on it, the 911 starts easier in the morning off choke when it can or I can push the choke in sooner on colder mornings. It also seems to have a better mid range pull on decent petrol, MPG about 18 from memory but used to get more like 27-30 at a push when I was using it to work everyday. The engine is the original 170,000 mile lump, never been apart for rebuild and I've done approx. 65k of those miles, used to use it everyday to work and all over Europe on holiday. CLK flies on VPower and MPG seems up a bit since I bought it, averaging low 20's, though I've only done about 3500 miles in it in 17 months. AM recommend 98RON anyway so only fill it with that, MPG about 16 ish when it goes!
Regular Supermarket diesel with a drop of 2 stroke in the S40. Seems to work well, achieves this without trying and no it's not a DRIVe one, it's just a common or garden 2.0D


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Always Tesco Momentum - Shell V-Power Nitro is as good but far more expensive and Esso Supreme is also good (but also more expensive).

As for the derv, currently running BP Ultimate diesel but I'm going to switch to standard diesel and add Millers Diesel Ecomax additive. I've used it in the past and find it gives the same results as using premium diesel. 

IMO Esso diesel has always run better in our dervs (without additives) but the differenes are always very subtle.


----------



## rory1992 (Jul 22, 2012)

V power or momentum, I have never put normal 95 Ron in and never will.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

asonda said:


> Surprised at the Tesco Momentum comments, couple of you using that.
> 
> I've never heard of it.
> 
> Due to living in Cornwall the closest petrol station attached to a Tesco is a good 35 minute drive in the wrong direction for us.


I find it to be good fuel tbh, not sure if it makes the car run better than standard as my car is mapped to 99 Ron so wouldn't fancy putting cheap fuel in just in case haha.

Bp just seems quite spluttery in people's cars I've known to use it and always a lot more than both momentum and vpower haha


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

I used to be a religious Shell believer, until I kept a log of costs/mpg/etc and switched to Tesco bog standard diesel witnessing no difference in performance or longevity whatsoever...


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Shell V-Power diesel and petrol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

I never, ever use Supermarket crud.

The e-class always gets Shell each and every time. The joys of a fuel card...

The Micrap, always gets Esso.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

KarateKid said:


> switched to Tesco bog standard diesel witnessing no difference in performance or longevity whatsoever...


The reason I'm asking all this is maybe not because of the MPG it supposedly gives you, or even the performance gain

I'm interested to know, over thousands of miles, what difference a 'cleaner/premium' fuel over a cheap one makes to carbon and soot in the engine, EGR etc and also the injectors.

Plus in a derve would a better fuel, help keep the oil cleaner?


----------



## FiestaGirlie (Jul 15, 2009)

Always used Tesco Momentum in the Fiesta as it was mapped to higher octane fuel, but use the normal Tesco stuff in the mini. I'll probably also use Momentum in the Abarth when I pick it up next week. BP Ultimate is only 97 Ron, so avoid that except when desperate, whereas Momentum is 99 Ron, like V-Power. I just don't like the price of V-Power!!


----------



## JJ0063 (Apr 1, 2014)

neilos said:


> I never, ever use Supermarket crud.


This crops up every so often and I did agree for years but I have a relative who is now a tanker driver.

Supermarket fuel comes in the same tankers, from the same refinery as the likes of Esso, BP, Jet etc.

So, the tanker that has just delievered to BP (subject to having enough on board) can then deliver fuel to Tesco, so there is no difference at all.

I just put 'Diesel' in my car. I have never believed the tales of watered down fuel or the likes, doing nearly 30k a year I have never had any issues. If supermarket fuel was really that bad, there would be thousands and thousands of problems caused by it.


----------



## KarateKid (Oct 13, 2014)

There’s no doubt that the “Premium” fuels have extra additives in the mix to help clean/maintain the engine as it’s being used, compared to supermarket fuel… that being said, you could always top up your fill with some Millers Eco Boost, for example. Or even treat her to the Terraclean process if you’ve clocked up enough miles on your engine.

I’ve also found that different supermarkets fuels aren’t always the same, if that makes sense… the petrol/diesel you get from one Tesco may perform better/last longer than others… buying from Shell/BP/Esso probably ensure a more consistent fuel grade/source… I guess driving style adds complications to the matter also!

At the end of the day, where do people think supermarkets get their fuel from? Pretty sure they’re not cooking it up themselves! The source of fuel may not be consistent, but it will more than likely be coming from a big oil company.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

JJ0063 said:


> This crops up every so often and I did agree for years but I have a relative who is now a tanker driver.
> 
> Supermarket fuel comes in the same tankers, from the same refinery as the likes of Esso, BP, Jet etc.
> 
> ...


Additives are added by the tanker drivers depending where they're delivering the fuels. Morrisons in particular use a higher amount of palm oil in their derv which the other year led to fuel system blockages in the cold as it turned to a waxy substance. I'm not sure about other supermarket fuels but it'd be a fair assumption that they'd be similar.

Personally, I've always found Tesco diesel to run a bit rougher and you see a drop of 2-3mpg on average over the tank (from the trip computer though so not the most accurate).

Super unleaded is given extra additives to raise the RON level, and the likes of V-Power & Momentum are actually refined and stored separately to normal fuels.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

asonda said:


> The reason I'm asking all this is maybe not because of the MPG it supposedly gives you, or even the performance gain
> 
> I'm interested to know, over thousands of miles, what difference a 'cleaner/premium' fuel over a cheap one makes to carbon and soot in the engine, EGR etc and also the injectors.
> 
> Plus in a derve would a better fuel, help keep the oil cleaner?


In the instance of diesel engines, I would argue over my ownership of various diesels in various degrees of health and mileage I have not seen much difference visually with carbon build up in the EGR, exhaust manifold etc but then again, I'd imagine with such items that very tight tolerances would be used and specific measuring equipment to match. Also the oil always goes black after the first start up anyway, but in the cars with oil quality sensors like your Exeo where the car decides when it wants a service that the oil has been in for longer without the car wanting a service.

A friend of mine has an E91 320d running 2 stroke and supermarket diesel and it's last service interval was 28,000 miles iirc as dictated by the cars computer, whereas before it seemed to want a service every 16-18,000 instead.

Also, my old X5 used to run on LPG from anywhere as it didn't seem to make any difference. A little bird told me LPG isn't brand specific anyway but not sure how true that is tbh.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> Regular Supermarket diesel with a drop of 2 stroke in the S40.





CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> A friend of mine has an E91 320d running 2 stroke and supermarket diesel


What's this home made witch's brew diesel about?


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

I put 30ml 2 stroke oil into 50 litres of diesel, it's supposed to put the sulphur back into the diesel and lubricate parts like the EGR valve to keep them at max. efficiency or some such. It seems to work for me just as well at premium diesel but less costly. Also seems to make some diesels less noisy and diesely if you know what i mean. It definitely lowers the diesel knock on the Volvo at least


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

Shell V Power for both motors

Prev motors have been mapped for higher octane fuel so that ruled out 'regular' fuel.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

V Power exclusively. Clio 197, A3 2.0 TSFi, VW Caddy TDi and Renault Master all run on V Power...the only ones in the fam who dont are sis and mrs...*cough* (insert comment that would lead me to lose my bits) *cough*


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

JMorty said:


> V Power exclusively. Clio 197, A3 2.0 TSFi, VW Caddy TDi and Renault Master all run on V Power...the only ones in the fam who dont are sis and mrs...*cough* (insert comment that would lead me to lose my bits) *cough*


Thanks for all the replies so far.

There are some that have stated they use it because their cars are mapped for performance, fair enough.

Now could I ask your OWN opinion on WHY you use this premium stuff?

Better MPG? Believes it does protect and clean your engine? So on and so fourth..


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

Sainsbury's Premium (97 RON). Used it all the life of my last car and will for my new car, based on doing a few approx calculations and thinking i ended up getting approx 30 miles more out of a tank (in one of my previous cars).


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

CoOkIeMoNsTeR said:


> I put 30ml 2 stroke oil into 50 litres of diesel, it's supposed to put the sulphur back into the diesel and lubricate parts like the EGR valve to keep them at max. efficiency or some such. It seems to work for me just as well at premium diesel but less costly. Also seems to make some diesels less noisy and diesely if you know what i mean. It definitely lowers the diesel knock on the Volvo at least


I've heard of people putting a litre of two stroke oil in per tank and it working wonders - That is considerably more than 30ml to 50 litres though!

I'm sure I've read somewhere that you've got to be careful with two stroke oil with more modern diesel engines though because of the injectors...


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

This :thumb:
I only use that measure after a little testing and adjustment to optimize MPG but not too much to affect the injectors etc due to the high pressure they run at


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Recently changed from normal Shell to V Power diesel in my Golf TDI. Two tankful's have gone through now and there are subtle differences to normal Shell. 

Noticeably Less vibration and it has better pick-up and is a little more free revving.

Slightly better MPG, somewhere in the region of 2-3mpg around town and 5+mpg on longer journeys - my guess-timate is it is probably enough to justify the additional price of the V power fuel. 

The car is basically less diesel-ly all ways round now, so I will continue to use V power.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Vpower in the Anniversary (1.8t) and Momentum or Vpower in my Polo GTI (1.6) (depending on Clubcard fuelsave).

I've tried Momentum in the Anni and for some reason it wasn't impressed *shrugs*


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Natalie said:


> Vpower in the Anniversary (1.8t) and Momentum or Vpower in my Polo GTI (1.6) (depending on Clubcard fuelsave).
> 
> I've tried Momentum in the Anni and for some reason it wasn't impressed *shrugs*


Why do you use it Natalie? Performance gains?


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I get better MPG from it on the Anni. In the Polo I think it's just habit from using it in the Anni + it does say on the fuel flap to use higher ron first. I've only had the Polo since July and never used lower ron in it so not sure if it actually makes any difference to it? It's only a small tank, so I wouldn't save that much my dropping down


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Natalie said:


> I get better MPG from it on the Anni. In the Polo I think it's just habit from using it in the Anni + it does say on the fuel flap to use higher ron first. I've only had the Polo since July and never used lower ron in it so not sure if it actually makes any difference to it? It's only a small tank, so I wouldn't save that much my dropping down


It's amazing the replies on this thread from a statistical point of view.

If I was to ask this same question on say an I.T Forum, Builders Forum, Gaming Forum...I'd be inclined to say the answer would be the complete opposite.

Most would cite, it's all the same stuff innit  Pay extra for the same thing, eff that.

Is it because we love our cars so much?


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

V Power strictly...unless it's an emergency then anything.


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

Go superunleaded 97 Ron in Norn iron we don't get any 98 or 99 Ron no shell garages no tesco momentum


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I use whoever sells the cheapest diesel.


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Shell standard petrol. £1.19 atm


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Always use shell V Power :thumb:


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Shell VPower in my Boxster and Octavia diseasal. Tried one tankful of Tesco momentum in the Porsche and seemed just as good as VPower tbh but had to go out of my way to try it. My non DPF is a lot cleaner under hard acceleration on VPower compared with standard diesel and runs noticeably smoother too and feels like it bogs down a bit in 1st gear on std fuel - no mpg difference but does feel more responsive.

The 640d generally gets fed Tesco diesel (not by me!), occasionally Shell diesel and once or twice it's had VPower or Ultimate diesel but being an auto you're rarely conscious if what gear it's in so it's more difficult to compare whereas in the Skoda for example on the daily commute it feels quite different at the same engine speed and gear on roads you know well and won't pull as well from low revs etc.

In my 330ci I tried most fuels and again found VPower best of all, normal Shell also seemed better than Sainsburys super unleaded.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Only V power in my BMW


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

I only put Shell V Power Nitro in to my Corsa VXR Clubsport, I wouldn't dream of using anything else. Not only that, I'm collecting the Lego they have on offer atm, lol.

I also notice better MPG with V Power.


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

I put V Power in mine


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

asonda said:


> It's amazing the replies on this thread from a statistical point of view.
> 
> If I was to ask this same question on say an I.T Forum, Builders Forum, Gaming Forum...I'd be inclined to say the answer would be the complete opposite.
> 
> ...


Nope.

Tried V Power with an open mind, but the car definitely does run a bit smoother and perkier with it.

If it hadn't been a noticeable difference, I would have gone back to supermarket fuel


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

I've been using shell Vpower or BP ultimate diesel in the Volvo after it being recommend, at first I didn't see any difference but when I went back to 'normal' shell I noticed it was rougher on a morning & just not as happy all round. I've stuck with it ever since as the car just seems to have more get up & go as well as being smother.

Forgot to say the Volvo has been remapped for greater torque & a little more bhp


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

I tend to use Sainsbury's regular unleaded - convenient location right by one of my jobs and usually the cheapest around.

My brother used to say he got better economy on the higher RON unleaded in his old astra but I never found that to be the case in my old ka so only spent the extra a few times.

My Volvo's handbook says the engine in mine is tuned to run on normal unleaded and that the higher RON will have no impact. On that basis it'd be a waste of money for me but if the price continues to drop I may treat it to a tank or two or super.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Clio 172 - Always used 99 ron as it was remapped for that
80% Shell, 20% Tesco Momentum
Ran like a dog on 95ron.

Civic Type R EP3 - standard car, most ran it on Shell V Power, odd tankful of normal Shell (it doesn't take any performance advantage from V Power on the mapping side of things, but I didn't use much fuel, so put in as good as you could get)

Clio182 - says 98ron recommended
I tend to just use normal Shell in this, the difference seems negligible, but 10p a litre is not
£ 150 a year that I don't notice.
Otherwise normal ESSO.

Honda CR-Z
Standard car only needs 95 ron.
50/50 of ESSO normal/ Shell normal
Have tried ESSO Supreme a few times, I notice no performance increase, but I do notice better fuel economy
Every now and again I put a tank of Nitro+ in, I notice no performance increase, no economy benefit either.

Suppose just the knowledge that the cleaners in the super unleadeds are doing your engine some good eh?


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

BP standard petrol - they don't do ultimate petrol here wtf? but do ultimate diesel! :wall:

Only paying £1.18 for it too + get the nectar points for my wife's shopping - it all adds up I guess!


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

Shell Super V Power Ultra Posh or whatever it's called. 
Only because I'm collecting the Lego toys though. The rest of the time it's whatever filling station's closest when I need fuel. 

Despite trying all sorts of different fuel in cars and motorbikes, I've never noticed the slightest bit of difference whatever I've used!


----------



## Jem (Aug 10, 2007)

Where ever is closest or most convenient, never had any issues, or noticed any fuel making the car suddenly feel better.


----------



## Jag 63 (Nov 21, 2014)

Shell Nitro + Diesel.


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

I tend to use Shell Vpower the vast majority of the time.

Either that or Sainsburys Premium.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

cole_exclusiv said:


> I tend to use Shell Vpower the vast majority of the time.
> 
> Either that or Sainsburys Premium.


Why would you do that in a 1.2?


----------



## Rollini (Mar 23, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Why would you do that in a 1.2?


Needs all the power he can get


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Why would you do that in a 1.2?


For the sake of a couple of quid a tank, why not?

Didn't realise I had to put the lower stuff in to please others?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Why would you do that in a 1.2?


Be surprised what a difference it makes .. Just smoother on higher octane fuel ..


----------



## cole_scirocco (Mar 5, 2012)

Steve said:


> Be surprised what a difference it makes .. Just smoother on higher octane fuel ..


Notice better mpg slightly.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

cole_exclusiv said:


> Notice better mpg slightly.


Yup ...


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Shell V Power on both of our cars :thumb:


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

Shell V Power all the time


----------



## Jim H (Jan 26, 2014)

For the last 2 and a half years every fill has been at a Shell petrol Station. Even whilst on holiday, I've found a Shell to fill at

For me, their regular (fuel save) diesel. I've tried VPD, but found the car became slightly lighter in my back pocket, no performance gain! I do occasionally use a shot of Millers additive too.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Can only get 95 RON up here in Shetland  I'd love some 99 the flat 6 would love it.


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Since I picked up my little Fiesta ST at the end of June I have only used shell v-power. It's a ten mile round trip to the nearest shell station but not to much hassle as I tend to only fill up once every three or four weeks.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

can understand peeps running higher powered cars requiring the better juice, but curious on the more "standard" cars, slightly better MPG? no two tanks of fuel will be driven the same so if its slightly how much are we talking? is it peace of mind knowing your doing all you can to keep the car in better shape? or do you think it drives better (not quicker).


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

When I used to run my golf (1982) there was a noticable different in throttle repsonse between the two so that got V power all the time. With it being kjet injection, it used to start and run when driving normally that little better to. 
Mpg didnt come into to it because I didnt care, smiles per gallon with that thing


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

possul said:


> When I used to run my golf (1982) there was a noticable different in throttle repsonse between the two so that got V power all the time. With it being kjet injection, it used to start and run when driving normally that little better to.
> Mpg didnt come into to it because I didnt care, smiles per gallon with that thing


Old dubber :thumb:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Tesco diesel in my A4, I with 12p off I paid £1.08 yesterday. Always carry a bottle of Millers in the car. Car runs fine, 125k on the clock.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Always Vpower.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Tesco diesel in my A4, I with 12p off I paid £1.08 yesterday. Always carry a bottle of Millers in the car. Car runs fine, 125k on the clock.


It will continue to do so/

they go on forever :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

I normally fill up with Morrisons fuel or Asda standard unleaded. But once a month I use Shell V-Power to clear all the gunk out.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> I normally fill up with Morrisons fuel or Asda standard unleaded. But once a month I use Shell V-Power to clear all the gunk out.


Will once a month be enough to clear a lifetime of gunk out?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

you won't see any effect from a premium fuel on mpg or performance if you do it once in a blue moon, the same as you want see the difference between certain brands of premium fuel

You need to run it through the tank and lines, obviously the old fuel will still be in the tank contaminating the new for the next fill up or two


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

In my Astra VXR 90% of the time it would be shell V-power as I have a shell fuel station local, the other 10% would be Tesco momentum as I get to use m Mrs Tesco club card points which can save up to 20p off per litre.

In my 1.4 mk5 Astra h I just use regular fuel. I do prefer to use shell (no idea why) but my girlfriend often drives it and she normally puts in Morrison's fuel which tbh doesn't make any difference in a standard run of the mill car.

Before I got my VXR and I only had the 1.4 I used to run it on premium fuel because I though it was better for it but infact I had more issues with it then than I do now back running it on regular fuel.

The thing is fuel by law must be manufactured to comply with ISO and BS standards. This lays down a minimum quality requirement for the fuel. So regardless of where its bought from it wont cause any detrimental effects or have any noticeable difference - at least not in a run of the mill car.

In a performance type car this doesn't apply as they will no doubt be less responsive when run on standard fuel.


----------



## LEE5336 (Sep 26, 2009)

Shell V Power Nitro + for me.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

alan hanson said:


> can understand peeps running higher powered cars requiring the better juice, but curious on the more "standard" cars, slightly better MPG? no two tanks of fuel will be driven the same so if its slightly how much are we talking? is it peace of mind knowing your doing all you can to keep the car in better shape? or do you think it drives better (not quicker).


I've used Super unleaded in my 1.2 Panda for two years and my 1.4 Ibiza since I picked it up in March. Whilst my V6 Cougar used to love the super, the difference is still noticeable in smaller engines - Not so much power as they have none anyway but around 2-3mpg better on average (over many tanks), smoother and quieter particularly if you're using higher revs to get up hills.

I've used BP 95 RON for the last fill up in the Ibiza (first time on 95 RON). The MPG is 44-45mpg over half a tank so far (48mpg on the last tank of Momentum). There's a bit more sound from the engine and it feels a bit rougher in higher revs. I do find that you feel the difference more if you go from 95 RON to super rather than the other way around so I'll see what happens when I put some Momentum in.



asonda said:


> Will once a month be enough to clear a lifetime of gunk out?


Nope, the additives are designed to keep the engine clean and gently clean deposits over prolonged use. They're not strong enough to work as a clean up over a tank or two.

Personally, it's probably worth adding Millers addtive to supermarket fuel every fill up if you want it to clean up permanently as the price of a bottle of Millers (lasts 10 fill ups) will be less than the odd V-Power fill up.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> you won't see any effect from a premium fuel on mpg or performance if you do it once in a blue moon, the same as you want see the difference between certain brands of premium fuel
> 
> You need to run it through the tank and lines, obviously the old fuel will still be in the tank contaminating the new for the next fill up or two





millns84 said:


> Nope, the additives are designed to keep the engine clean and gently clean deposits over prolonged use. They're not strong enough to work as a clean up over a tank or two.
> 
> Personally, it's probably worth adding Millers addtive to supermarket fuel every fill up if you want it to clean up permanently as the price of a bottle of Millers (lasts 10 fill ups) will be less than the odd V-Power fill up.


Exactly, I was thinking this anyway hence why I quoted VW Golf Fan who said he does it once in a while to give his engine a clear out...


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

I always use whatever the expensive stuff is (usually tesco) however when I've had to fill up with "standard" petrol because the expensive has run out I really can't tell the difference


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Shell V-Power for me.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

I use petrol, becasue it is a petrol engined car.


Filled up at Tescos with my fuel saving of 20 pence a litre. It's been a long time since I had last paid under £1 per litre :thumb:


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

Eon - Economy 7


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Does anybody use Shell points then? How many points do you get per £. 

If you need 500 for £2.50 off?

Do any of you collect the toys?


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

asonda said:


> Does anybody use Shell points then? How many points do you get per £.
> 
> If you need 500 for £2.50 off?
> 
> Do any of you collect the toys?


**** the fuel . Toys are priority


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Shell V Power nitro in my ED30. Inside fuell cap is a sticker saying use premium fuell so that what it gets.


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

asonda said:


> Thanks for all the replies so far.
> 
> There are some that have stated they use it because their cars are mapped for performance, fair enough.
> 
> ...


So basically two reasons.

1. Higher octane. My Clio is mapped for V Power, it runs lumpy on other fuel. The other cars will adjust slightly via pre and/or post combustion sensor, so not to run too rich. So you will get THE MOST out of your engine. That's not an increased bhp figure but closer to stock than on regular fuel.

2. Detergents. There are better cleaning agents for engine internals, fuel rail, ports etc so will again get you closer to you cars bhp and mpg.

When it comes to stuff like this, I think it's best to do as much as you can to prevent wear, tear and additional stress/load on any part. So I'm a fan of things like this.

Also, I can get Lego every so often too


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

I only ever put Shell in my car. Has the V Power stuff in at the moment but that's only for the lego cars the kids wanted. MPG seems less in my non performance derv but will switch to normal Shell diesel at next refill.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Tesco momentum in the previous Civic and the current one also. 

Pretty low comp motor compared to the full fat K20 variants so not meant to be fussy, but if it helps to keep the crud at bay then worth a few extra bob.
Hopefully get it mapped on higher octane stuff come K-Pro time.

Ran the 6N2 GTI on V-Power, misguidedly thinking if it was treated well it would respond in kind.

Glad i had a spare gear box in the garage...


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

only shell nitro for me. find it runs better with the nitro than it does with tesco 99 momentum. but 200 miles for £70 isnt the best. but thats not the fuel problem.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

I "clean" my engines the old fashioned way.

Straight road, 3rd Gear, 1 mile, Job Done.


----------



## Rob74 (Jul 29, 2012)

GleemSpray said:


> I "clean" my engines the old fashioned way.
> 
> Straight road, 3rd Gear, 1 mile, Job Done.


I frequently give mine a good 3rd gear blast as well, after all an engine can never be too clean


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

V power is there anything else.
I got low maintenance cost, its maybe only a illusion but you never know


----------



## Jim H (Jan 26, 2014)

GleemSpray said:


> I "clean" my engines the old fashioned way.
> 
> Straight road, 3rd Gear, 1 mile, Job Done.


Isn't that nicknamed 'The Italian Tune-up'.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Cheapest diesel I can get, usually supermarkets(9 out of 10 times) if it's shell etc I put enough in to get me to a supermarket. Car is on 151k and gives 58mpg. Never added anything and engine is all original. Tried premiums in past or by mistake using wrong pump and never noticed an ounce of difference.


----------



## Raimon (Aug 18, 2014)

ATM putting in shell fuelsave, 1p difference to tesco. Can't argue.


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Premium fuel in the Ninja, stops carb icing and feels smoother. Usually from Esso as that's the closest en route when coming home. To this day not run anything else but that in it and she delivers 48/49MPG (70 mile round trip, ranges from WOT runs to 70MPH cruising)

Daily diesel gets any old sh*te, engines on 179k with just an EGR blank and returns 48/49MPG when I'm being normal... Still, she gets a good boot nearly every run.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

GleemSpray said:


> I "clean" my engines the old fashioned way.
> 
> Straight road, 3rd Gear, 1 mile, Job Done.


If only I could do that to mine. Due to the way the EGR has been set up on the new VAG CR TDi Engines a good ragging won't do anything to it as it's not in the direct force of the gases.

So as per my original thread post. My answer is that we've been just using Morrissons diesel in our car.

Now I get the impression the premium stuff causes less soot and a cleaner burn etc. We've just started using BP Ultimate as no other garage around here has premium Diesel fuel.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Jim H said:


> Isn't that nicknamed 'The Italian Tune-up'.


 Eeeze a beee-u-tifull, U gotta make-a luv to thee engeen, No ?


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Just as an aside, Asda have put a price cap on their unleaded nationwide, 114.7p
Apparently asda usually lead the way then the others follow (usually quickest with those nearby an asda)


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

Normally Tesco 95 for me, never did any of my cars any harm over the years. I once ran a car on V Power leading up to and following a remap but soon ended up starting to use 'normal' fuel, to be honest I never noticed any change!


----------



## CLS500Benz (Jul 28, 2013)

Shell Nitro+ 

The miggy just seems more happy/lively with this fuel and also gets a few more MPG


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

petrols run clean anyway that cheap or premium petrol wont make a difference.
premium (higher ron) will give a better burn so better mpg and power.


its diesels that the fuel has an effect on how clean engine components are.

on my mk6 tdi golf will run cheap supermarket diesel and do notice my car will do more dpf regens on cheaper diesel.

ive done over 80k and had no running problems do think that a terraclean every 10k is helping with that.

and after a terraclean it takes ages before the car will run a regen and less often.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

I try to only ever use Shell, I use to use just their regular fuel but as I am not using my car that often I fill up with Shell Nitro+.

As with most things, you get what you pay for....


----------



## Peter D (Oct 26, 2005)

Shell Nitro for my Swift Sport, after reading they perform better with it - never tried anything else.
Peter


----------



## mac1459 (Aug 25, 2011)

always shell v-power in vectra
van shell diesel


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Just put another 20 quid of Shell V Power in to my car, I went to pay and the nice lady behind the counter gave me two packets of Lego, so that's the collection complete.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Now have tried it with BP Ultimate and Today filled with VPower Nitro+ Diesel, it is running a fraction smoother than on the morrissons fuel.

Plus I got my first ever Lego toy from Shell woohoo.

I am now convinced that it is better to pay the extra, just for the cleaner burn and additives keeping the internals that much better off.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Shell V Power Nitro - Diesel :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

V-Power all the time here, is all I've used since I bought my first Clio 172,in 2003 although it was Optimax then.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Anybody been collecting these? :lol:


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Starburst said:


> Anybody been collecting these? :lol:


You lot have bought right into their marketing gimmick


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

I'm a sucker for Lego.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

V-Power in the Evo!

Tesco cause I get my pennies off per litre in the Corsa!


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

BP regular and sometimes chuck in a fiver's worth of BP ultimate.


----------



## minnis (Apr 4, 2014)

Tesco Momentum on both my cars. Apparently Japanese cars run better on higher Ron as the fuel is of a higher quality over there. No idea if this is true, but my Fiancees Honda gets about 5 mpg more with Momentum compared to standard Esso fuel. I also heard that turbo engined cars run better on higher Ron fuel, but can't comment on the difference as my Ibiza has only ever been run on momentum.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Starburst said:


> I'm a sucker for Lego.


That's how kids choke.


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Soul boy 68 said:


> BP regular and sometimes chuck in a fiver's worth of BP ultimate.


Put some v power in her for a few tanks.

Will be a different car


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

kerr said:


> that's how kids choke.


baddumm tisshhh :lol:


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Kerr said:


> That's how kids choke.


Lol, I quite liked that one.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Been trying to collect the Lego - just need the red F12 but struggling to track one down tbh :-(


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

My local Shell had quite a few left when I last went to get fuel.I can try and get hold of one for you when I next go to fill up if you like?


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Yes please - just managed to get a tanker (people have been asking silly money for them on ebay) on Thursday but finished work now so won't be doing so many miles...


----------



## Hughie (Aug 11, 2009)

... fuel ? rapeseed oil 80/20 diesel..


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

davidcraggs said:


> Yes please - just managed to get a tanker (people have been asking silly money for them on ebay) on Thursday but finished work now so won't be doing so many miles...


I'm off to fill up this afternoon, i'll get you one mate if they still have some left.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Really appreciate that, thanks (it's the red car that isn't the F1 car).


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

Got you this mate. Is this the one you want?


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

It is indeed! Great work.


----------



## davidcraggs (Aug 1, 2007)

Have sent you a pm Starburst.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

I tend to try and use shell as much as i can


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I stay clear of Supermarket fuels now since reading about a lot of people getting clogged fuel filters after using them. So I stick to either BP or Shell. It's usually only 1-2p/l more than Supermarkets anyway so the difference isn't worth the risk.


----------



## Starburst (Oct 10, 2014)

davidcraggs said:


> It is indeed! Great work.


Hi, David. You have a PM.


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

I have used Shell V-Power (now Nitro) for a few years - in some cars you could tell more of a difference than others (although I couldn't prove it either way)

I had an Accord Type S 2.0 for a while and that went so much better with V-Power, it was awful without it.

Now I have a Seat Ibiza 1.2T FR and have continued to use V-Power. Not sure it makes much difference in such a small engine but a tank will last me about 3 weeks so its not really going to break the bank is it ?

When I first bought it the car did have a flat spot in first gear which since using V-Power has gone - of course this might be coincidence...


----------



## Chrissyp83 (Mar 12, 2014)

330d - shell v power nitro
leon cupra - tesco 99 momentum (was shell v power until the wife got some vouchers) seems to still pull ok on tesco only second tankful so will see


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I use EON's finest volts . The Mrs uses power derv in her vrs.


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

I only use super Unleaded. Closest to me is Texaco so use their 97 in the STI.
Always use 97 in any car - am convinced they run better on it regardless................
Once took an Escort RS to the ring and it pinked all the way - put 99ron in once there and pinking went straight away...............


----------



## pez (Jun 7, 2014)

Has anybody thought of running there car on E85, I now that ist hard to get but I think that you can make your own as its bio-fule ( but don't hold me to that) and its ment to have a higher octane than traditional fuels. As for the question in hand only tesco momentum in the faff


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Pardon me for interrupting the V-Power (and derivative) party, but isn't the
perceived, that is real, wisdom that unless your car's engine is _designed_
for it, that fuels above the 95 rating are a waste? Oh, and do the supermarkets 
now have their own refineries? The probable difference twixt one and t'other is 
likely down to additives, or even the lack of them!

What I found with my car was that I might have got better mpg around town
with the higher octane fuel, but on a run there was no difference. The biggest
mystery has been the just 4 mpg differential twixt the two, the smallest margin
on any car I have owned. The filler cap cover says #95, so that's what I buy.
The oil companies, and Govt, make enough out of overcharging us as it is...

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## goRt (Aug 26, 2013)

Lowiepete said:


> Pardon me for interrupting the V-Power (and derivative) party, but isn't the
> perceived, that is real, wisdom that unless your car's engine is _designed_
> for it, that fuels above the 95 rating are a waste? Oh, and do the supermarkets
> now have their own refineries? The probable difference twixt one and t'other is
> ...


4mpg difference - that's 20% for me hence why I only ever buy momentum 99 or v-power.

When I ran the golf 6r servicing was based on litres used, so better mpg equated to farther between services which should also be added into the cost per mile debate.
In my Scooby tuning days there was a clear difference between 95/97/99 Ron and a noticeable difference on the 99ron with tesco slightly better than optimax.

Here's the independent review hosted on tesco website:
http://www.tescopfs.com/our-fuel/testing_results


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Whilst on the subject of engines being designed for certain fuels, many VAG engines are actually meant to run on 98RON and have only recently been 'approved' for 95RON. Similar story with many Japanese cars.

That's not to say they won't do fine on 95RON as the ECU's are all tweaked. 

Personally I'm finding BP 95RON 3mpg worse than Momentum at the moment, and actually more expensive as I get 20p a litre off with my club card


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry, I probably didn't make myself clear. The 4 mpg is the differential 
between town driving and a run. Amazingly I can get around 29/30 mpg
around town, but on a run I'm unlikely to get more than 33/34 mpg. This is
more or less regardless of which fuel, certainly on a run. 

For a 2L petrol turbo, the round town figures are amazing; after a run the 
exhaust tips are as black as soot can get them. Apparently, this is because
on over-run petrol is injected to keep things, erm, cooler... Don't ask me, I
can't explain it either. 

For a long while I was seeking to get the car re-mapped. That is until I put it
on the rollers a few years back. Instead of 205bhp, the car registered 210,
but with a power line that was almost dead straight, right to the very top!
I think it was the very enthusiastic crowd response to what was going on 
"live" that convinced me that perhaps I should continue to recognise that
Renault engineers do know a thing or three about turbo powererd cars.

I've left things well alone, and the car hasn't missed a beat, even though the
fuel consumption figures seem bewildering. The engineer in me says that a
clean burn requires spark plugs that perform to their very best, so these get
changed a little more frequently than the service schedules recommend.

With Season's Greetings,
Steve


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Lowiepete said:


> For a 2L petrol turbo, the round town figures are amazing; after a run the
> exhaust tips are as black as soot can get them. Apparently, this is because
> on over-run *petrol is injected to keep things, erm, cooler... Don't ask me*, I
> can't explain it either.


It's a commonly used technique....and why the worst thing for tuned cars (Impreza especially) is a car running lean as it over heats.

The amount of Oxygen inside the cylinder is fixed, in you inject 20% MORE petrol than can be combined with the oxygen (burnt) the excess petrol is just vaporised, it takes a lot of energy to turn the liquid petrol into vapour hence the cooling effect. :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Because fuel is cheap enough just now, I use Shell V-Power Unleaded currently.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Because fuel is cheap enough just now, I use Shell V-Power Unleaded currently.


Fuel has never been cheap !
Cheaper maybe


----------



## Flooble (Dec 26, 2014)

Personally I use free electrons ;-)

But if you are interested in "rich of peak" versus "lean of peak" discussions, the best place is a pilot forum where you still have to manually adjust the fuel mixture and watch the Exhaust Gas Temperature and Cylinder Head Temperatures.

Huge article here : http://www.advancedpilot.com/articles.php?action=article&articleid=1838


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Flooble said:


> Personally I use free electrons ;-)
> 
> But if you are interested in "rich of peak" versus "lean of peak" discussions, the best place is a pilot forum where you still have to manually adjust the fuel mixture and watch the Exhaust Gas Temperature and Cylinder Head Temperatures.
> 
> Huge article here : http://www.advancedpilot.com/articles.php?action=article&articleid=1838


You have a road car mapped to run LOP?
An inexpensive car?
Or one with LOTS of sensors? :lol: :thumb:


----------

